# Sticky  KRK Rokit Powered 10-3 Pair Mid-Field 3-Way Powered Studio Monitors - 10 Inch



## Reviews Bot

*KRK Rokit Powered 10-3 Pair Mid-Field 3-Way Powered Studio Monitors - 10 Inch*

*Description:*
KRK's Rokit RP10-3 Mid-Field 3-Way Studio Monitor delivers loud and accurate sound reproduction that would satisfy even professional standards. The RP10-3 is the perfect studio monitor for commercial facilities in need of more capable mid-fields as well as space and budget conscious private studios. KRK Studio Monitors offer that Pro-studio appearance and the RP10-3 is no different. If the look doesn't get you, the High SPL output capable of handling challenging high dynamic tracks, will.

*Details:*

DetailValue*Brand*KRK*EAN*0008474923900*Feature*Mid-field monitor
True 3-Way Design
Optimal operating distance of 1m - 4m
Axis Control enabled by a rotatable MF/HF Baffle
Curved Baffle virtually eliminates diffraction distortion*Label*KRK*Manufacturer*KRK*MPN*RP103G2-NA*PackageQuantity*1*PartNumber*RP103G2-NA*ProductGroup*Musical Instruments*ProductTypeName*SOUND_AND_RECORDING_EQUIPMENT*Publisher*KRK*Studio*KRK*Title*KRK Rokit Powered 10-3 Pair Mid-Field 3-Way Powered Studio Monitors - 10 Inch*UPC*008474923900*UPCList - UPCListElement*008474923900


----------



## Electric_Haggis

*SUPERB - ONE OF A KIND*

review by *electric_haggis*

I have three KRK Rokit 10-3 powered midfield studio monitors at the front in a 7.0 surround setup, with a Marantz AV7005 pre/pro, two KRK Rokit 5 at the rear, and two Infinity ES250 as side surrounds (dipole mode).
No need for a subwoofer.

I use the setup often for home theater purposes, but also for testing mixes from work (film & tv post house) and mixes from sound studios around town.

I have been absolutely staggered at how well these perform - especially for the insanely low price.
Make no mistake - These are a league above the better-known 2-way Rokit models.

PROS:
* Exceptionally clean, accurate & revealing - yet smooth and non-fatiguing.
* Excellent 3-way tri-amplified design.
* Front bass port is terrific, makes placement a lot easier, and bass response more even.
* Uniquely mid-field / near-field friendly.
* Bass response is usable down to the low 30Hz region - yet it's very tight all the way down, with no booming or bloating (thanks partly to the front bass port).
* XLR, RCA and TRS inputs.
* Surprisingly flexible with room & back-wall placement.
* They're relatively large - but only as large as they need to be.
* Plenty of power.
* Having the flexibility to rotate the tweeter/midrange to have them on their sides is a godsend.

Compared these to the Dynaudio DM5A and DM6A Mk II, Yamaha HS-80M, JBL LSR2328, Mackie HR8 Mk II and Event 2020.
These are just unbeatable. Simple as that.


ProsConsSee belowSee below

*Ratings*

Design4Features5Performance4Value5Overall4


----------



## djkest

electric_haggis said:


> *SUPERB - ONE OF A KIND*
> 
> review by *electric_haggis*


No need for a subwoofer? What do you do with the .1 channel when watching movies then? Also, movies go much lower than 30 Hz, just FYI...


----------



## Electric_Haggis

electric_haggis said:


> *SUPERB - ONE OF A KIND*
> 
> review by *electric_haggis*


I'm running a 7.0 setup. I used to run a sub, but got rid of it some time ago. Cleaner low end with out it.

No need for a sub with the 10-3, as the 10-inch independently-powered woofers effectively mean the subs are built in.
The front porting is also a godsend if you need to place them close to walls (who doesn't?)

You'll actually get better results not needing to rely on a separate sub, as having 2 (or in my case, 3) separate 10-inch woofers gives you a more even room response.


----------



## GIEGAR

electric_haggis said:


> *SUPERB - ONE OF A KIND*
> 
> review by *electric_haggis*


djkest: When sub is set to "none", most AVR's bass management will re-direct the .1(LFE) to the main L & R.

Thanks for the review E_H. I never would have known these were available. These look like a bang for your buck winner if they sound good in your room. What a great way towards an active system. Did you get a reasonable deal on the 3 X 10-3's + 2 X 5's package in Australia? If so, can you tell me where from?

How did you go about the Audyssey setup with respect to the HF, LF & gain adjustments? Was this a hassle?

What are their volume capabilities? Do they handle reference levels cleanly?


----------



## GIEGAR

electric_haggis said:


> *SUPERB - ONE OF A KIND*
> 
> review by *electric_haggis*


One more question. Do they come with grills? Your pic looks like they do, but specs say N/A.


----------



## Electric_Haggis

electric_haggis said:


> *SUPERB - ONE OF A KIND*
> 
> review by *electric_haggis*


No grills included. Those in the pics are grill material I've bought from Jaycar in Australia to conceal the "striking" yellow drivers in our living room setup.


----------



## GIEGAR

electric_haggis said:


> *SUPERB - ONE OF A KIND*
> 
> review by *electric_haggis*


Nice job on the grills. Did you catch my other Q's above?


----------



## Electric_Haggis

electric_haggis said:


> *SUPERB - ONE OF A KIND*
> 
> review by *electric_haggis*


Yup, I think these are the best kept secret in home theatre!
Paired with the Marantz, they are insane.

Pretty sure that when sub is set to "none", the Marantz AV7005 bass management will re-direct the .1(LFE) to the front 3, as all are set to Large.

I got the from 3 for AU$1500 all up (packaged with some other gear including 2 Rokit 5's which I used as Rear surround until we moved house).

Sold my massive Rotel power amps and 1.3 metre towers shortly after.

That was from Billy Hyde / Allan's music, although they've since changed ownership, and I believe there's been a KRK price-rise since then...

Audyssey setup was a complete cinch. Easier, really, as there's no speaker cables, phase issues or sub crossover. Given the size of my room, I have LF set to -3, HF set to 0 (denente) and Volume / Output Level set to 12 o'clock. Reference level is a walk in the park with these.


----------



## Electric_Haggis

electric_haggis said:


> *SUPERB - ONE OF A KIND*
> 
> review by *electric_haggis*


Big Music in Crows Nest can also sell them.


----------



## GIEGAR

electric_haggis said:


> *SUPERB - ONE OF A KIND*
> 
> review by *electric_haggis*


Thanks for all those answers E_H. Your last sentence is good news... KRK's specs are light on detail about max. SPL (pair?; half space?; distance?), which had me a bit wary. There's a pic in my profile that shows where the bumblebees would go.

I'm also keeping an eye on the NE Speaker Shootout result thread to gauge blokes thoughts on these. Most so far seem very impressed with the JTR S8 - which are more compact, have output in spades but will be twice the price shipped + NO AMPS. : (

I'll need to find a stockist near here to go and listen.


----------



## Electric_Haggis

electric_haggis said:


> *SUPERB - ONE OF A KIND*
> 
> review by *electric_haggis*


Be aware that they'll usually sound like rubbish in most showrooms.
I actually bought mine, relying mostly on the reviews, and am glad I didn't rely on my ears

Being an upgrade-junky, I may well look to replace them in the future. But at this stage, I have no idea with what. There's nothing like them out there, as far as I know...

If size is an issue for you, VXT8's matched with a sub might be worth considering, but I'd personally go with the 10-3.


----------



## GIEGAR

electric_haggis said:


> *SUPERB - ONE OF A KIND*
> 
> review by *electric_haggis*


Thanks for the tips. I'll have a look at the VXT8 too.

Upgrade? Last year I was intrigued by the value offered by powered PA speakers. I mostly researched 12inch 2-ways, but came across these which looked very interesting (appealed to my sense of the unorthodox), flexible and very powerful:
http://line6.com/stagesource-l3m/overview
(A sub would be needed though.)


----------



## djkest

electric_haggis said:


> *SUPERB - ONE OF A KIND*
> 
> review by *electric_haggis*


"You'll actually get better results not needing to rely on a separate sub, as having 2 (or in my case, 3) separate 10-inch woofers gives you a more even room response."

No, you'll actually get better results with multiple sealed subwoofers and a DSP to EQ to your room. I prefer the sound of a sealed sub with it's smooth roll off and no worries about below-tuning excursion that ported speakers have. And unlike main speakers, you can place the subwoofers at ideal locations for bass, instead of ideal locations for your speakers.


----------



## lovinthehd

electric_haggis said:


> *SUPERB - ONE OF A KIND*
> 
> review by *electric_haggis*


I agree, a few measly 10" woofers ain't going to cut it for most of us. If you're propping this up on your desk in a small room maybe...


----------



## rush2049

electric_haggis said:


> *SUPERB - ONE OF A KIND*
> 
> review by *electric_haggis*


I brought my pair of 10-3's to the latest North East Speaker get together. They were one of the top full range speakers in attendance. They fill a room quite nicely and can run well above reference. The anemic amp on the 10" driver will be the limiter factor though, I hit it try to play a 7hz note at +4 dB.


----------

